# "Simbología Eléctrica" SIstema Europeo Norma UNE-EN 60617 (IEC 60617)



## El_Mago_ (Ene 29, 2011)

*Norma UNE-EN 60617 (IEC 60617)*

En los últimos años (1996 al 1999) se han visto modificados los símbolos gráficos para esquemas eléctricos, a nivel internacional con la norma IEC 60617, que se ha adoptado a nivel europeo en la norma EN 60617 y que finalmente se ha publicado en España como la norma UNE-EN 60617.

Por lo que es necesario dar a conocer los símbolos más usados. La consulta de estos símbolos por medios informáticos en los organismos competentes que la publican (CENELEC y otros) está sujeta a suscripción y pago, por lo que he creído conveniente publicar éste extracto comentado, donde poder consultar de forma gratuita algunos de los símbolos más comunes.

Esta norma, está dividida en las siguientes partes:

Parte 	Descripción

*UNE-EN 60617-2*
Elementos de símbolos, símbolos distintivos y otros símbolos de aplicación general

*UNE-EN 60617-3*
Conductores y dispositivos de conexión

*UNE-EN 60617-4	*
Componentes pasivos básicos

*UNE-EN 60617-5*
Semiconductores y tubos electrónicos

*UNE-EN 60617-6*
Producción, transformación y conversión de la energía eléctrica

*UNE-EN 60617-7*
Aparamenta y dispositivos de control y protección

*UNE-EN 60617-8*
Instrumentos de medida, lámparas y dispositivos de señalización

*UNE-EN 60617-9*
Telecomunicaciones : Conmutación y equipos periféricos

*UNE-EN 60617-10*
Telecomunicaciones : Transmisión

*UNE-EN 60617-11*
Esquemas y planos de instalación, arquitectónicos y topográficos.

*UNE-EN 60617-12*
Operadores lógicos binarios

*UNE-EN 60617-13*
Operadores analógicos

Para conocer todos los símbolos con detalle, así como la representación de nuevos símbolos debe consultarse la norma al completo.

*algunos ejemplos*






*Conductor*
Se pueden dar informaciones complementarias.
Ejemplo: circuito de corriente trifásica, 380 V, 50 Hz, tres conductores de 120 mm2, con hilo neutro de 70 mm2





*Caja de empalme*
se muestra con tres conductores con T conexiones.
Representación unifiliar





*Condensador variable*





*Interruptor unipolar de dos posiciones. Conmutador de vaivén. Unifilar*





*Cerradura eléctrica*

*ALGUNAS COMPARACIONES ENTRE LAS NORMAS AMERICANAS Y EUROPEAS DE SIMBOLOS*



















































​


----------

